# New Camping Plate



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just FYI for all the camping enthusiasts. TXDPS is releasing a new camping license plate in support of state parks......


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

*yes*

I may have to jump on that. I just got a new tow vehicle/ camping truck yesterday. That plate would look good on it.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

histprof said:


> I may have to jump on that. I just got a new tow vehicle/ camping truck yesterday. That plate would look good on it.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Ditto here. If you see a black F-350 with a Leave No Trace sticker in the window and this license plate, be sure to wave!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Black seems to be the color of the month. I'm in the black 2500 Suburban.... stopping for gas for my 8.1.....


----------

